# Gesichtsanalyse.com



## mario98617 (28 November 2008)

Guten Tag liebe Forumgemeinde, 

bei meinen täglichen Internetbesuchen bin ich auf einen interessanten Layer gestoßen - und der führt auf die seite Gesichtsanalyse.com. Am Anfang sieht es wie ne ganz normale Seite ohne Anmeldeformular. 

Als erstes muss man ein Foto auswählen dann auf "Datei auswählen" und dann kommt ein schönes Anmeldeformular  und jetzt gehts jetzt los, 96 Euro für ein Abo nur für ne Gesichtsanalyse . 







und wer steckt mal dahinter?



> Facelab FZE
> *RAK Free Trade Zone*
> Business Center #1
> 10 559 Ras al-Khaimah, UAE
> ...



Link zu der Seite:  gesichtsanalyse.com 

also eindeutig mal wieder ne neue Seite wo kräftig abgezockt werden soll. 

Was jetzt nun hinter den Angebot steht weiß ich nicht da ich beim Anmeldeformular gleich wieder dicht gemacht hab.

Mein Rat - am besten die Seite schließen und andere vorwarnen dass sie die Finger weg lassen und eure Kinder oder minderjährige Freunde drauf aufmerksam machen ... aber ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## voyager (28 November 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hat die Nutzlosbranche eine neue Idee? :wall: Eigentlich eine "logische" Entwicklung. Neben den üblichen personenbezogenen Daten gleich noch ein Passbild abgreifen, darauf zielt das meiner Meinung nach ab. Das eigene Gesicht ist mir doch am nächsten...


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Na, ich wüsste ja, von welchem Körperteil die von mir ein Passbild bekämen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Und welchem Promi siehst Du damit ähnlich?


----------



## XSPX110 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> *Impressum* Für Supportanfragen wenden Sie sich bitte an unser Support-Center: *Support-Center Postanschrift:*
> Gesichtsanalyse.com
> Postfach 9
> 1041 Wien
> ...


 

hey leute ich bin leider auch drauf rein gefallen das ist ihre neue inpreso seite -.-


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Umex Media GmbH

W*D* - wo hab ich den Namen schon gehört? Hmm.


----------



## XSPX110 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Umex Media GmbH
> 
> W*D* - wo hab ich den Namen schon gehört? Hmm.




ich habe die firma gefunden hat den glichen inhaber wie gesichtsanalyse.com 

und wurde am 15.12.08 ins handels register eingetragern bei www.moneyhouse.ch

und wir haben doch erst den 17.12.08 lol


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hey!

Ich bin leider auch auf die [ edit]  reingefallen :wall: hab schon viele foren durchforstet und ich such jemanden, der mir beisteht! hab gelesen, dass jetzt viele mahnungen etc folgen werden. wie lang zieht sich denn sowas hin?

lg michi


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> hab gelesen, dass jetzt viele mahnungen etc folgen werden.?


Ob eine  oder der Spamdrohmüll im Dutzend billiger kommt, ist doch völlig egal. Hat du keinen Spamfilter?



michi88 schrieb:


> wie lang zieht sich denn sowas hin?


Das kann niemand  vorhersagen außer den Nutzlosanbietern selbst und  zu denen pflegen wir keine Beziehungen. 
Nimm´s von der heiteren Seite: 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

also das heißt, ich brauch mir keine Sorgen machen? ich war mir am anfang nämlich nicht sicher ob die seite auch wirklich unter eine abzocker-seite fällt. deswegn hab ich angst, dass ich mich irre und dann wirkliche probleme bekomme.
ich hab denen jetzt schon einen vertragswiderruf geschickt. wird ja dann wahrscheinlich eh nix bringen.
echt, so ein shit!


----------



## jupp11 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> also das heißt, ich brauch mir keine Sorgen machen?


machst du immer Sorgen, ob dich ein Blitz trifft?


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

haha! du bist ja lustig! :-D 
nein,normalerweise mach ich mir nicht viele sorgen. aber ich hab noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit dem thema. deswegn is in meinen augen vieles möglich.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> deswegn is in meinen augen vieles möglich.


Dir  stehen  hier jede Menge  Informationen zur Verfügung. Klick die Links oben 
an und lies die Infothreads  oder schau die Videoclips von Katzenjens. Wenn dir  das alles nicht 
reicht > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt 
Mehr gibt es hier nicht, persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

nein, das hast du jetzt falsch verstanden. Ich möchte keine persönliche Rechtsberatung. ich möchte nur wissen, was ihr von der Seite hält und was ihr da so macht. mir ist da zuvor noch nie passiert und ich hör mir gern an, wie es anderen geht.


----------



## Immo (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Eine "klassische" Nutzlosseite: tief in den AGB verborgen die Kostenhinweise 


> § 5 Preise und Zahlungsbedingungen
> 
> 1. Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt acht (8 ) Euro pro Monat inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe.
> 2. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt 24 Monate.
> 3. Das vertraglich geschuldete Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung wird dem Kunden jeweils für zwölf Monate im Voraus in Rechnung gestellt.


Was willst du eigentlich noch hören?  Willst du hier zu unbedachten Äußerungen provozieren, die die Forenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten bringen sollen?


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

nein, wirklich nicht.
aber wenn ihr meiner meinung seit, dann werd ich einfach das tun, was de leute von anderen foren auch machen- nichts.
wah, ich hoff das is bald vorbei! ich könnt mich echt so in den ***** tretn! so ein mist!!!!


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

was ich noch nicht erwähnt hab. ich hab ja nicht einmal meine richtigen daten angegeben- bis auf den namen (kann mir da irgendwas passieren wegen angabe falscher daten). sorry- ich bin echt ein landei auf diesem gebiet, weil irgendwie immer was anderes gsagt wird.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> (kann mir da irgendwas passieren wegen angabe falscher daten).


[ir]
 Du kriegst keine  Weihnachtsgeschenke 
[/ir]


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ok, das verkraft ich ja :-Dhab mir mittlerweile schon einige videos angschaut und schön langsam vergeht die angst. mich zipft das nur so an, dass de seite anscheinend eher neu is, weil über die spezielle seite findet ma so gut wie nix.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> o mich zipft das nur so an, dass de seite anscheinend eher neu is, weil über die spezielle seite findet ma so gut wie nix.



"erfolgreiche" Nutzloskonzepte ziehen naturgemäß Nachahmer  und Trittbrettfahrer  an. Die Methode mit versteckten Preisangaben User zu ungerechtfertigten Zahlung zu pressen, geht jetzt in das vierte 
Jahr.
Namen sind Schall und Rauch. Die Methoden gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem andern


----------



## michi88 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

wah, ich hoff ihr habt alle recht! weil mittlerweile habs ich mal meiner schwester erzählt (ich find das nämlich furchtbar peinlich) und sie is net so optimistisch. ach ja... das macht keinen unterschied aus welchem land ich komm, oda?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Recht und Gesetz gelten überall in Europa, erst recht in der Schweiz oder in Österreich. Wenn ein deutscher Anbieter einer Nutzlosseite von einem Schweizer Geld haben möchte, dann müsste der ihn schon in der Schweiz verklagen. Selbst in Deutschland sind Prozesse gegen Opfer von Nutzlosanbietern, die Mahnungen ignoriert haben und später den "Vertrag" angefochten bzw. bestritten haben, extremst selten. Es gibt ganze drei bekannte "echte" Prozesse gegen Opfer, alle drei wurden von den Abzockern verloren. Aus der Schweiz oder Österreich sind mir überhaupt keine solchen Versuche bekannt.


----------



## michi88 (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ah, ok! danke für die info! hab mir jetzt mal die verbraucherrechte näher angeschaut. die sind eh so ähnlich wie in deutschland. also bin ich jetzt wieder optimistischer! echt, vielen dank! weil kurz vor weihnachten mag i des gar net, wenn mich so ein blödes thema ständig beschäftigt. danke!


----------



## caro_k (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

darf ich ma fragen was bei dir jetzt rauskam? gehör auch zu denen, die drauf reingefallen sind...
hab dir ne nachricht geschickt, aber irgendwie bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die wirklich abgeschickt wurde, kam auf einmal so ne fehlermeldung...


----------



## haah boy (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

haben wir viel gemeinsam:-D bin auch drauf reingefallen  :motz: und an der 1. Mahnung angekommen:unzufrieden:
aber i-wie auch unlogisch das man knapp 200€ zahlt nur für *ein* Foto
kann ich mir sicher sein das das eine abzocke ist
ist schon jemand der sich angemeldet hat entkommen  

und ein hallo zuletzt


----------



## spacereiner (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> kann ich mir sicher sein das das eine abzocke ist


 
So ist es.Welcher normal denkende Mensch würde denn für so ein Schwachsinn Geld bezahlen:-?


----------



## sonert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ich habe angemeldet. aber über einem us anonymus proxy und gefälschter mac adresse.
werde die 96 € nicht bezahlen. da diese firma ihren sitz in dubai hat habe ich nichts zu befürchten. 
:-p


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



sonert schrieb:


> da diese firma ihren sitz in dubai hat habe ich nichts zu befürchten.
> :-p


Auch wenn die in Deutschland säße, hättest du nichts zu befürchten
Das  "Geschäftsmodell" erlaubt denen  nichts außer leeren Drohungen


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Wenn der Nutzlosbetreiber den offiziellen Sitz in Deutschland hätte, dann wäre er es selbst, der was zu befürchten hätte. Z.B. Klagen nach dem Wettbewerbsrecht, wie sie schon erfolgreich gegen die damalige "Internet Service AG" und andere geführt wurden.
Nur ein Beispiel:
Wettbewerbszentrale

Gegen diese Klagen schützen sich die Abzocker schon seit langem durch "Outsourcing" nach Dubai, auf die schönen Jungfraueninseln oder in einen britischen "Ltd."-Hinterhofbriefkasten.

Ein Briefkasten im Wüstensand lässt sich eben schlecht wettbewerbsrechtlich verklagen.


----------



## DopeX (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



haah boy schrieb:


> haben wir viel gemeinsam. bin auch drauf reingefallen und an der 1. Mahnung angekommen
> aber i-wie auch unlogisch das man knapp 200€ zahlt nur für *ein* Foto
> kann ich mir sicher sein das das eine abzocke ist
> ist schon jemand der sich angemeldet hat entkommen
> ...




kernausage ist ja logisch - 
BLOSS NICHT ZAHLEN! KEINER UND UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN !

andererseits kann man seine anmeldung da aber auch von der positiven seite sehen.... 

z.B. eignen sich die rechnungen super um den kamin anzumachen (sofern vorhanden)

jeder, an den die ihre briefe schicken, der nicht zahlt ist ein minus für die abzocker 

-ich habs schon mal bei suner firma gebracht, dass ich mich mit richtiger adresse angemeldet hab.. es kamen ca. 12 rechnung.... dann wurds wochenlang ruhig...
da dacht ich mir, ich schreib den mal ne [email protected] und sag, dass ich nun bammel hab und definitiv bezahlen will..
hat funktioniert ! die deppen haben dann wieder angefangen rechnung und mahnung zu schreiben :-D

nebenbei ist die fülle an bildern, die man den abloaden kann ja ne reine fantasiesache.. ein schelm, wer nen schmutzige gedanken hat !

das war der lustige teil.. 

§§ Jur-Blog.de §§  Blog Archive  LG Darmstadt: Abofallen-AGB rechtswidrig - Verbraucherzentrale siegte gegen p2p-heute.com

das ist der präzedenzfall, der die abofalle aufklärt :sun:

dopex


----------



## infatuation (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo,

oh gott..ich war echt auch so blöd und bin da reingefallen....:wall:

vorallem weil ich nen tag zuvpr bei opendownload reingefallen bin
:wall:

naja...seit nun an bin ich vieeeel vorsichtiger und so..

aber meine frage is...ich hab da natürlich nicht meinen wirklichen Namen oder meine Adresse angegeben...nur meine mail adresse..bekomme ich jetzt trotzdem Post in form von Briefen durch meine ip adresse von denne  oder schicken die mir nur per Mail die Mahnungen????

Achso..Hallo erstmal..:-D


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> trotzdem Post in form von Briefen durch meine ip adresse


Quatsch,wie soll das denn gehen


> oder schicken die mir nur per Mail die Mahnungen


Jau


----------



## infatuation (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

naja...bei opendownload wurde dies durch meine ip adresse gemacht..bzw. wurde es geschrieben.....aber ich mach mir da auch ned so viele Sorgen...


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> bei opendownload wurde dies durch meine ip adresse gemacht


Schwachsinn


----------



## vincenza83 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Ich bin auch reingefallen und habe schon meine 1. Mahnung erhalten. Diese werde ich auf keinen Fall zahlen. Ich habe die Email Adresse geblockt.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



infatuation schrieb:


> bei opendownload wurde dies durch meine ip adresse gemacht..bzw. wurde es geschrieben......


Es wird nicht gemacht, sondern Unfug  verbreitet.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## vincenza83 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



infatuation schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oh gott..ich war echt auch so blöd und bin da reingefallen....:wall:
> 
> ...


Hallo!

Ich bin schon bei meiner 1. Mahnung. Mach dir mal keinen Kopf. Du hast doch sicherlich die Möglichkeit deren Email Adresse zu blockieren. Das habe ich auch gemacht. 
Es hätte schlimmer kommen können: stell dir mal vor, du hättest deine Kontodaten angegeben. . .


----------



## vincenza83 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> wah, ich hoff ihr habt alle recht! weil mittlerweile habs ich mal meiner schwester erzählt (ich find das nämlich furchtbar peinlich) und sie is net so optimistisch. ach ja... das macht keinen unterschied aus welchem land ich komm, oda?


Hallo!

Mir geht es so wie dir. Aber das Wichtigste ist: Ruhe bewahren und nicht reagieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



vincenza83 schrieb:


> ....das Wichtigste ist: Ruhe bewahren und nicht reagieren.


Ein ausgesprochen guter Einfall


----------



## vincenza83 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

:-p





webwatcher schrieb:


> Es wird nicht gemacht, sondern Unfug  verbreitet.
> 
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de





spacereiner schrieb:


> Quatsch,wie soll das denn gehen
> 
> Jau





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ein ausgesprochen guter Einfall


----------



## dupe123 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo,

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, habe aber noch keine Mahnung erhalten. Heute denke ich mir, wie konnte ich nur darauf reinfallen. Aber ich habe ebenfalls nicht vor zu zahlen, nur so können wir die [ edit]  in die Knie zwingen.

Bitte haltet mich auf dem Laufenden, was Mahnungen angeht. Ich hab da nämlich auch ein bisschen Panik davor, dass sie mich irgendwann doch dran kriegen und ich dann sämtliche Inkasso-Gebühren zahlen muss. Dass Betreiber einer solchen Seite noch kein gerichtliches Verfahren gewinnen konnten, stimmt mich ziemlich optimistisch :-D.

So in diesem Sinne, ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Warum will hier jeder persönlich individuell über den Tisch gezogen werden?

Kostenfallen sind Massengeschäfte ohne individuelle Berücksichtigungen.


----------



## dupe123 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Tja, es ist zu spät. Aber so wie es aussieht haben wir ja gute Chancen. Über die IP-Adresse können wir nur schwer ausfindig gemacht werden.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dupe123 schrieb:


> Über die IP-Adresse können wir nur schwer ausfindig gemacht werden.


Für Nutzlosanbieter  überhaupt nicht

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dupe123 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

das meinte ich doch 

Kompliment an das Forum hier. Man bekommt sehr gute Infos.


----------



## Jeckass (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hej Leute, wie es so kommen musste bin ich auch drauf reingefallen :wall:
hab bereits meine 2 Mahnung erhalten und hab denen nun mal geschrieben dass ich die seite einfach zugemacht hab und und glaub auch nicht dass ich ne mail von denen bekam dass mein download vorbei sei...habs ihnen auch gesagt und trotzdem sagen sie egal wie, ich soll zahlen nach der 4 mail jetzt wo ich gesagt habe ich zahl nicht...was soll ich bloss machen jetzt da ich dumme kuh auch noch glaub ich meine adresse angegeben habe und das ganze im November war, ich aber keinen Brief bis jetzt bekam nur emails????


----------



## spacereiner (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> was soll ich bloss machen


Die Spammails löschen,die Briefe in den Müll werfen und Dich Deines Lebens freuen.Es gibt wichtigere Dinge als sich um sowas Gedanken zu machen


> hab denen nun mal geschrieben


Man antwortet nicht auf Spammails.Die sollte man erst garnicht öffnen


----------



## Jeckass (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Die Spammails löschen,die Briefe in den Müll werfen und Dich Deines Lebens freuen.Es gibt wichtigere Dinge als sich um sowas Gedanken zu machen
> 
> Man antwortet nicht auf Spammails.Die sollte man erst garnicht öffnen




ja ok danke aber, da ich echt schiss bekommen hab XD hatte so was noch nie und woltle denen nur klar machen dass ich das nicht zahl...wenn meine eltern das erfahren bin ich tot :wall:


----------



## vincenza83 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Jeckass schrieb:


> ja ok danke aber, da ich echt schiss bekommen hab XD hatte so was noch nie und woltle denen nur klar machen dass ich das nicht zahl...wenn meine eltern das erfahren bin ich tot :wall:



Hallo!
Jetzt mach dich doch nicht selbst fertig. Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen aber werde nicht zahlen. Glaubst du wirklich die werden wegen 96 EUR vor Gericht gehen? Und das obwohl "die" im Unrecht sind?
Lass dir das einfach eine Lehre sein. Kopf hoch. Es gibt viel Schlimmeres


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



vincenza83 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich die werden wegen 96 EUR vor Gericht gehen?


Die gehen überhaupt nicht vor Gericht. In den einzigen vier Fällen bei aberhunderttausender 
Betroffener, in denen es in über drei Jahren vergleichbare Nutzlosanbieter versucht haben, 
sind sie vor  Gericht abgewatscht worden. Das vierte Mal vor kurzem 
Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Methode beruht auf Einschüchterung und Verunsicherung, nicht auf echten Rechtspostitionen.


----------



## vincenza83 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Einfach deren Email Adresse blocken


----------



## dupe123 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Also ich hab jetzt meine 1. Mahnung bekommen. Mal schaun wann die 2. kommt. Bei mir wechseln sich Optimismus und Panik täglich ab, hab keine Ahnung wie das ausgehen wird.


----------



## spacereiner (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> keine Ahnung wie das ausgehen wird


Ungefähr so in der Art
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


> und Panik


Warum,geht morgen die Welt unter?


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dupe123 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt meine 1. Mahnung bekommen. Mal schaun wann die 2. kommt. Bei mir wechseln sich Optimismus und Panik täglich ab, hab keine Ahnung wie das ausgehen wird.


Du musst dir nur ein härteres Fell zulegen. Andere haben das längst und nehmen alles mit dem gebotenen Humor. :-D


----------



## dupe123 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Du musst dir nur ein härteres Fell zulegen. http://www.google.de/search?num=30&...sobutzen+erhalten.&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de:-D



So langsam kommt das dicke Fell allmählich. Vor allem ist es angenehm zu wissen, dass man nicht allein in dieser Situation steckt


----------



## cluddel78 (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Ach Du liebe Zeit, Schande komme über mich! Auch ich war so blöd darauf reinzufallen, und da ich mich mit falschem Namen usw. angemeldet habe, habe ich aus lauter Panik, daß ich dadurch Probleme bekommen könnte auch noch gezahlt!!!!! HILFE!!!!!!! Na die freuen sich daß sie nen Dummen gefunden haben, der darauf volle Kanne reinfällt!!!! Habt Ihr ne Idee was ich jetzt tun kann? Ich könnte mich schwarz ärgern!!!!!In einem Jahr kommt die nächste Rechnung, super!


----------



## webwatcher (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



cluddel78 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ne Idee was ich jetzt tun kann?


Wenig 


cluddel78 schrieb:


> In einem Jahr kommt die nächste Rechnung, super!


Da sieht es besser aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## cluddel78 (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Das hat mir ja schon sehr viel weitergeholfen, Danke Dir , dachte echt ich hab keine Chance mehr, da ich auch der Meinung war, den Vertrag akzeptiert zu haben, sobald ich bezahlt habe. Hast Du auch eine Idee, ob es ein Standardschreiben gibt, was ich denen jetzt schicken könnte um die ganze Sache gleich zu kündigen?


----------



## spacereiner (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> ob es ein Standardschreiben gibt, was ich denen jetzt schicken könnte um die ganze Sache gleich zu kündigen?


Was es nicht gibt kann man nicht kündigen

Lass die Schreiberei
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## sisisi (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hi, ich bin auch auf den Mist reingefallen, hab auch schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen und liefere mir derzeit eine E-mailschlacht mit denen.Ich hab behauptet, mein E-mailkonto sei missbraucht worden,es liegt ein Irrtum vor,Widerruf ging natürlich nicht mehr,ich sagte,ich sei minderjährig und habe denen auch Urteilszitate von ähnlichen Fällen geschickt,gesagt, dass ich meine Mailadresse sperren werde (meinen Namen haben sie ja nicht) usw. Ich finde es noch interessant, amüsant, was sie so antworten.Meint ihr, ich soll besser nichts mehr schreiben?


----------



## sisisi (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ach ja, ich hab denen auch einen Beitrag aus dem Netz geschickt, der sie als [.........] darstellt :-D und gefragt, was sie davon halten....


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



sisisi schrieb:


> ach ja, ich hab denen auch einen Beitrag aus dem Netz geschickt, der sie als B...firma darstellt :-D und gefragt, was sie davon halten....



Na, was glaubst Du, was Du damit bewirkst?
Etwa, dass die sich das Büßerhemd anziehen und zu einer Beicht-Wallfahrt nach Rom aufbrechen? 

Allenfalls ein müdes Gähnen wirst Du erreichen. Und möglicherweise weitere schwachsinnige Mahn-Antworten.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.h


----------



## cluddel78 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Vielen Dank für Deine/Eure Hilfe !


----------



## sisisi (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

mich würde mal interessieren, wer der Inhaber von Gesichtsanalyse.com ist....weiss das hier jemand? ([ edit] ??)


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



sisisi schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, wer der Inhaber von Gesichtsanalyse.com ist....weiss das hier jemand? ([ edit] ??)


Hier sind die entsprechenden "Firmendaten"


----------



## dana_x (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ach goooooooooooooooott! ich bin auf diese sch*isse auch reingefallen. hab zuerst voll die panik bekommen, hab dann gleich ne mail geschrieben und gesagt, dass das für mich spam war und ich das nicht bin bla. - fehler ich weiß. :wall:
die haben mir dann so n komisches mail geschrieben, dass das nicht ginge und ich vom vertrag nicht zurück treten könne (jaja mein mail hat keiner gelesen xD) 

inzwischen hab ich die 1. mahnung bekommen. Da ich mich aber gleich nach der rechnung im netz erkundigt hab, hab ich mir gedacht die können mich am a*sch lecken diese [.......] xD :laber::laber:


achso ja, hab keinen richtigen namen angegeben, auch keine richtige adresse. aber meine richtige mail adresse und DORT steht mein richtiger vor- und nachname. (-.-) --> problem? ne oder? lol


nie wieder geb ich irgendwo meinen richtigen namen oder mail-adresse an ey -.- so n schwachsinn! :wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dana_x schrieb:


> inzwischen hab ich die 1. mahnung bekommen.



Dann stehst Du erst am Anfang der langen Mahn-Kasper-Pyramide.



dana_x schrieb:


> achso ja, hab keinen richtigen namen angegeben, auch keine richtige adresse. aber meine richtige mail adresse und DORT steht mein richtiger vor- und nachname. (-.-) --> problem?



Ja. Und zwar für den Abzocker. Denn der kann Dir jetzt keine Mahnpost nachhause zustellen. :scherzkeks:

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



dana_x schrieb:


> nie wieder geb ich irgendwo meinen richtigen namen oder mail-adresse an ey -.- so n schwachsinn! :wall:



Wenn man irgendwo sich anmeldet und die Preisangabe verschleiert ist, dann musste man nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Angebot etwas kosten soll. Daher kann einem dann auch niemand einen Strick draus drehen, wenn man sich mit falschen Daten anmeldet.

Anders ist es dann, wenn es sich offenkundig um einen kostenpflichtigen Service handelt Dann wäre es Betrug, sich mit falschen Daten anzumelden.


----------



## Gill90 (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo, oh man ich könnt mich so grün und blau ärgern man, bin auch auf diese Leute reingefallen, und ich war wirklich auch noch so dumm und hab meinen richtigen Namen und richtige Adresse angegeben, kann mir jemand sagen, was jetzt auf mich zu kommt???


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Gill90 schrieb:


> , kann mir jemand sagen, was jetzt auf mich zu kommt???



sowas in der Art:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.

jedenfalls nichts, was man ernst nehmen  müßte


----------



## Gill90 (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Oh man vielen vielen Dank, du weißt gar nicht was mir für ein Stein mir vom Herzen fällt. Oh man hoff nur dass meine Eltern nich davon bescheid bekommen sonst bin ich tot. 

Also muss ich keine Angst vor gerichtlichen Verhandlungen oder von Inkassoteams haben???


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Gill90 schrieb:


> Also muss ich keine Angst vor gerichtlichen Verhandlungen ?


so wahrscheinlich wie der Jackpot 


Gill90 schrieb:


> oder von Inkassoteams haben???


Nicht soviel Privatsender schaun  
Russisch Inkasso gibt es bei der Nutzlosbranche nicht


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

@ Gill90

tu dir und    uns  einen Gefallen und  lies/schau  die Infos zu denen  die Links oben auf der 
Seite führen. Dafür machen wir uns nämlich die Mühe, um nicht jedesmal 
dasselbe erklären zu müssen


----------



## sascha (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> Oh man hoff nur dass meine Eltern nich davon bescheid bekommen sonst bin ich tot.



So ein Unfug. Erzähl deinen Eltern, dass ihr Sohn im Internet abgezockt werden soll - und zeig ihnen am besten auch, was da genau passiert ist. Vermutlich wissen die gar nicht, wie schnell sowas gehen kann (wie die meisten Eltern nicht). 

Am allerbesten, sie sollen sich auch mal das Kapitel bei Computerbetrug.de durchlesen. 

Es gibt Dinge, die müssen Kinder ihren Eltern zeigen, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Gill90 (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Stimmt schon ich rede mal mit meinen Eltern.

Ich bin so froh, dass ich diese Internetseite gefunden habe, das glaubt ihr gar nicht. Ich danke allen, die mir diese Informationen gegeben haben. Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## HDD94 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo iích habe des gleiche problem und bin drauf reingefallen:wall::wall::wall::wall:was soll ich jetz tun habe da meinen falschen adresse und name und so angegeben aba rivchtige e mail und a sthet meine richtigen daten können die mich so mit ip oda em ail adresse anzeigen doa so mir nen biref oder so schickn ?
thx ima vorraus


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Poste das gefälligst nochmal  in verständlichem Deutsch.


----------



## HDD94 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo ich habe des gleiche problem und bin drauf reingefallen:wall::wall::wall::wall:was soll ich jetz tun habe da meinen falschen adresse und name und so angegeben aba richtige e-mail und da stehen  meine richtigen daten können die mich so mit ip oder e-mail adresse anzeigen oder so mir nen brief oder so schicken ?
danke im vorraus


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



HDD94 schrieb:


> aba richtige e-mail und da stehen  meine richtigen daten können ?


Versteh ich nicht. Eine Emailadresse verrät doch keine echten Daten. 


HDD94 schrieb:


> können die mich so mit ip oder e-mail adresse anzeigen oder so mir nen brief oder so schicken ?


Nein:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Lies  die Infos durch ( Links oben) und schau dir die Videos von katzenjens an.
Das wird dich beruhigen


----------



## HDD94 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

wird man nicht irgendwan angezeigt oder so?


----------



## Acronis (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> wird man nicht irgendwan angezeigt oder so


Nö,warum sollte man?


----------



## HDD94 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

weil man doch net bezahlt sie könnem ich doch anzeigen weil ich net bezahlt habe


----------



## HDD94 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

kann man sich da irgendwie abmelden?


----------



## Acronis (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> weil man doch net bezahlt sie könnem ich doch anzeigen weil ich net bezahlt habe


Quatsch:scherzkeks:


----------



## HDD94 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ah da bin ich noch erleichtert .kann man sich bei der gesichtsanalyse abmelden doer so?


----------



## Acronis (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Guck dir doch mal die Links oben an,da stet doch alles


----------



## sisisi (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo, 
ich habe in # 60/61 schon mal etwas geschrieben, dass ich denen ungefähr 10 Beiträge über sie aus dem Internet geschickt hab, die sie nicht so gut dastehen lassen. Ausserdem hab ich ihnen noch Urteilsauszüge und sonstiges rechtliches Zeug geschickt. 
Sie haben darauf noch 1 einziges Mal "geantwortet" (ihre Antwort hatte nix mit dem zu tun, was ich geschickt hatte, wahrscheinlich haben die nur so Standardmails) und seither kam NICHTS mehr!!! Ich hatte ja auch schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen :-D Ich hab allerdings auch nicht mehr zurück geschrieben seither, weil mir das dann zu blöd wurde, da sie meine Mails ja sowieso nicht lesen.:cry: 
Also macht euch keine Sorgen, schiebt ihre Mails in den Spam, irgendwann hören die schon wieder auf mit schreiben. Und macht euch nicht die Mühe, zu antworten, das liest sowieso keiner.Passieren kann euch sowieso NICHTS!!!:-p

PS: Ich habe damals als Adresse eine Adresse direkt neben ihrem Firmensitz in der Schweiz angegeben...ich hoffe daher, dass sie wenigstens ihre Nachbarn in Ruhe lassen und nicht mit Schlägertypen dort auftauchen :scherzkeks:


----------



## dupe123 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo,

also ich habe heute meine "letzte Mahnung" bekommen vor Einschaltung des Inkassobüros. Insgesamt war das die 3. Mahnung. Angeblich haben sie versucht mich per Post zu erreichen, aber ich habe eine falsche Adresse angegeben.

Von den ganzen Berichten her weiß ich, dass die dubiosen Unternehmen irgendwann mal aufhören E-Mails zu schreiben. Hat von euch jemand den ganzen Zyklus schon mal selbst mit durchgemacht? 

Euch allen, denen es genauso wie mir ergeht wünsche ich viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen!!!


----------



## bernhard (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dupe123 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand den ganzen Zyklus schon mal selbst mit durchgemacht


Einer? Hunderttausende.

Nach vier Mahnungen ist die Luft raus. Wer dann nicht gerichtliche Hilfe einschaltet, ist von dem Bestand seiner Forderung nicht selbst überzeugt.


----------



## haah boy (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

was ist los nach der 2. Mahnung haben sie aufgehört :cry: das ist unhöflich das gibt es doch nicht:bigcry: was soll ich jetzt machen ist doch voll langweilig jetzt:roll:


----------



## Amonden (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

warum genau sind die eigl. im unrecht ?? und würden die Sache verlieren


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

[ir]Da manche Leute hier im Forum offenbar die wichtigen Infos nicht finden, sollen sie halt hier kucken:
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen - Antispam Wiki

oder hier klicken

oder hier

oder hier
[/ir]


----------



## horst1960 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Amonden schrieb:


> warum genau sind die eigl. im unrecht ?? und würden die Sache verlieren



Ungenügende Preisangabe bzw verschleierte Preisangabe,oder nur aus den AGB zu erkennen dass es was kostet usw


----------



## Caman (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Also ich auch drauf reingefallen :wall::wall::wall: ich bin schon bei der Dritten Mahnung und sie sagen wenn sie die Gebühr nicht bezahlen werden wir diesen Fall an das Inkassobüro weiterleiten dabei bin ich in Panik geraten und hab mein GMX account stillgelegt. Ich hab nicht Wiedersprochen ich habs nur Ignoriert. Ich Frage euch ist das so wie ein Geständnis?


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Caman schrieb:


> ich bin schon bei der Dritten Mahnung


Wer dreimal mahnt und sonst nichts macht, will nur spielen. Der beißt nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Caman schrieb:


> t. Ich hab nicht Wiedersprochen ich habs nur Ignoriert. Ich Frage euch ist das so wie ein Geständnis?


Lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> Könnte Schweigen als Zustimmung oder gar Anerkenntnis des Vertrages gewertet werden? NEIN, denn Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr hat grundsätzlich gar keinen Erklärungswert. Wo kämen wir da hin - nur weil irgendein bescheuerter Hansel glaubt, Kohle zu bekommen, muss ich dem doch nicht widersprechen


----------



## irgendwie1508 (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hallo ihr lieben, bin leider auch opfer dieser dubiosen internetseite geworden jetzt bekomm ich dauernd mahnung und inkasso drohungen. ich habe heut ein ordnungsgemäßes schreiben verfasst mit vorlage der verbraucherzentrale. ich bekam schnell ne antwort darauf und zwar das sies nicht akzeptieren.....jetzt weiß ich ni was ich machen soll da ich kein bock auf stress hab.hab mich mit falschem namen angemeldet und hätte mich da nie registriert wenn ich gewusst hätte das die so en haufen kohle haben wollen. was soll ich denn nun machen...bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Lies den Thread und lies  die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite)

zum Thema Brieffreundschaften 
Infos und Grundsatzartikel

PS: wer nichts  tut , kann auch nichts  falsches tun. 
Operative Hektik schadet nur im Umgang mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern
und verschleißt Nerven.


----------



## michi88 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hey! 
also keine panik- de können gar nix machn!
bin schon bei mahnung nr.3 (da is drin gstandn, dass ma einen brief schickn wolltn, aba weil i ja a a falsche adr angegebn hab, is der natürli wieder zrück kommen *hihi*) sie drohn auch schon mitn inkassobüro, aba das machen alle! also auch hier nicht zahlen!!!! das sagen wirklich alles(auch anwälte!)
lg


----------



## irgendwie1508 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

danke für eure antworten bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht die einzige blöde bin...es ist ja so was von link......ein bisschen angst hab ich trotzdem hab nämlich weder zeit noch lust mich noch ewig mit den rumzuärgern.....wann hört das denn endlich auf bzw sollte man seine email adresse sperren lassen um ruhe zu bekommen ???


----------



## michi88 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

mmh... also i glaub das kann länger dauern, weil sie wolln ja auf alle fälle geld. aba ich machs jetzt schon immer so, dass ich de mails in einen eigenen ordner geb so nach dem motto: aus dem auge, aus dem sinn! 
den account sperren is meiner meinung nach unnötig: außerdem denk ich mir: sollten de wirkli mal eine gerichtliche mahnung schickn, dann MUSST du die widerrufen. wenn du dann den account gesperrt hast, kriegst du das dann net mit und nacha hast echt probleme! so weit kommts eh so gut wie nie, aba drei bekannte fälle sind doch schon mal aufgetaucht. dass gerade wir de sind, bei denens so weit kommt, wär wirkliches pech! das soll dich jetzt nicht weiter beunruhigen, weil gerichtsverfahren kosten viel geld und daweil haben immer de kläger verloren. aba wissen solltest dus!
aba nochmal:  KEINE PANIK!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> : außerdem denk ich mir: sollten de wirkli mal eine gerichtliche mahnung schickn, dann MUSST du die widerrufen. wenn du dann den account gesperrt hast, kriegst du das dann net mit


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide kommen per Postzustellung.  Virtuelle  Mahnbescheide gibt es nicht. Sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, ist verschwendete Zeit


----------



## michi88 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

echt? das wusste ich nicht! das ist ja dann noch besser, weil meine adresse ham de ja net! *g* danke für de info!
lg


----------



## dana_x (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hello again ;D

hab heute wieder n mail bekommen:



> "Wir haben erfolglos versucht Ihnen die 3. und letzte Mahnung per Post zukommen zu lassen. Da der Brief mit dem Vermerk "Adresse unbekannt" zurück kam, müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass Sie falsche Angaben gemacht haben.
> 
> Sofern Sie der Ansicht sind, Ihr Verhalten stelle keinen Betrugstatbestand dar, weil insofern kein Vorsatz vorlege, irren Sie. Sie haben sich laut unseren AGB´s, welche Sie gelesen und akzeptiert haben, verpflichtet alle vertragsrelevanten Daten vollständig und wahrheitsgemäß anzugeben (§ 4 Pflichten und Obliegenheiten des Kunden). Daher behalten wir uns rechtliche Schritte vor.
> 
> ...




und irgendwie mach ich mir schon n paar sorgen?  :wall:
obwohl hier überall steht dass die mir nix tun können. haha naja :/


----------



## bernhard (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Was ändert sich, wenn ein Inkassobüttel schwachsinnige Briefe schreibt?

Genau nichts.


----------



## dana_x (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

okay da hast du recht. ;D


----------



## Martinigenießer (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo Mädels und Jungs, und natürlich auch Frauen und Männer....
Mir ist es auch passiert, dass ich mich da angemeldet habe..habe mich erst danach erkundigt, ob das alles rechtens ist mit der Aufforderung zu zahlen..letztes Jahr kam sogar ein Bericht bei Akte 08 über Abzocke im Internet...keine Ahnung wann das war, als ich mich angemedet habe, glaub so ende Dezember 08...bekam jetzt auch am 18.02 die 3. Mahnung mit Vermerk Adresse unbekannt..zum Glück hab ich ne flasche Anschrift hinterlegt, denn noch mehr Papierkram, was ich eh schon immer im Briefkasten hab, brauch ich net...
ist aber schön zu hören, dass es auch andere Betrifft und ich nicht der einzige Depp bin der sich bei sowas angemeldet hat...:roll:  Naja...werde aber darauf nicht weiter reagieren..solln se halt schreiben..ist eh nur irgendeine Yahoo Mail Adresse die ich spaßenshalber angelegt hab..

Mein Tipp, wie es schon so oft hier steht...Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, auch wenn die Mails sehr agressive Drohungen beinhalten...kauft euch nen dicken Pelz, aber keinen wofür Tiere umkommen mussten....:-p

Beste Grüße aus Oberfranken


----------



## kruemmel (2 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo, ich habe auch schon Bekanntschaft mit der Gesichtsanalyse geschloßen, die mich regelmäßig mit Forderungen überhäufen..
Ich bin nicht darauf eingegangen und das Forum hier ist eine echte Hilfe!

Meine frage ist, wenn in den AGBs über die Kosten informiert wurde ist dass denn dan nicht quasi ein Vertrag da ich ja angab die AGBs gelesen zu haben?

Ich hab schon die ganzen Links gelesen, aber speziell zu dieser AGB- Geschichte hab ich nichts gefunden, möcht mich nur nochmal versichern.

Dankschee´ schonmal..


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



kruemmel schrieb:


> Meine frage ist, wenn in den AGBs über die Kosten informiert wurde ist dass denn dan nicht quasi ein Vertrag da ich ja angab die AGBs gelesen zu haben?


Preise haben deutlich sichtbar zu sein und nicht tief in den AGB versteckt.  Dazu gibt es eindeutige Urteile. 


kruemmel schrieb:


> aber speziell zu dieser AGB- Geschichte hab ich nichts gefunden,


Auch das ist schon mehrfach besprochen worden. Ob nun hier oder in anderen Threads weiß ich nicht.
Bei einigen tausend Postings verliert man schon mal die Übersicht. Schließlich wiederholt sich alles  immer wieder. 
Die Nutzlosseiten ähneln sich in Bezug auf die faulen Tricks wie ein Ei dem andern.


----------



## xsissi (12 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hallo, ähm endlich habe ich welche gefunden die genauso betroffen sind wie ich.. also ist es wirklich [...]?? ich habe heute die erste mahnung bekommen und soll ich das einfach nur ignorieren?? muss ich das wirklich nicht zahlen, ich will echt keinen ärger bekommen!! ich hoffre ihr könnt mir helfen.. Lieben gruß

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (12 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Wirklichkeit und Kasperle-Theater sind getrennte Welten.


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



xsissi schrieb:


> hallo, ähm endlich habe ich welche gefunden die genauso betroffen sind wie ich..


Wenn du jetzt noch die Information liest ( Links oben auf der Seite)  , beantwortet sich wie für 
tausende andere, die Frage  von ganz allein.


----------



## Bummelzug (13 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

...ich hab nur ne Mail bekommen ... grrr ..und ich Idiot klick noch auf den Link .... ... ich hab mich dort nie angemeldet ..... Gruss Bummel


----------



## max84 (23 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo erstmal!

Habe anfang februar ein Mail von denen bekommen, obwohl ich niemals auf der seite gewesen bin! Habe es nur durchgelesen u dann gelöscht! Scheinbar hab ich den link unabsichtlich aktiviert, bewusst hab ich ihn nicht geklickt!

Na was kam dann natürlich? Die Rechnung! Da ich mich bisher nie mit diesen Abzockerseiten beschäftigen musste, habe ich ihnen zurückgeschrieben, dass es sich bei der Person nicht um mich handeln kann, und dass ich nicht vor habe zu bezahlen, was ich auch sicher nicht tun werde.
Auch nach der 1.Mahnung hab ich noch einmal geschrieben, und ihnen Mitgeteilt, dass ich erwarte, dass ich kein Mail mehr von ihnen erhalte, und sie doch die angedrohte Verfolgung durch die IP-Adresse durchführen sollten! Die haben mir sogar eine, auf meine Mail, zugeschnittene Antwort geschickt! Also nicht eine dieser 0815 antworten, und sie haben mir gesagt, ich kann ja eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten! *g* Ja sicher! 

Das tollste ist, dass der Name nicht mit meiner email-adresse übereinstimmt, die Adresse nicht einmal Ansatzweise existent ist, und das Foto, dass mit den Mahnungen im pdf angehängt ist sicher nicht mich darstellt! 
INzwischen 2.Mahnung, die sind ja so nett, und sorgen sich darum, dass wenn ich nicht in 10 Tagen zahle, sich die Kosten erhöhen könnten! :-D 
Inzwischen hab ich, da es mir langweilig war einmal das internet so durchforstet, und find es echt lustig, dass eine Schweizer Firma einen Sitz in Österreich angibt, und alles Geld auf ein deutsches Konto haben will!
Mich würd ja echt interessieren, ob jemand abhebt, wenn man die Customer Care Telefonnummer anruft! :sun:

Bin schon gespannt, wie lange es sich mit den Mahnungen hinziehen wird! 
Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## vincenza83 (23 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich bin leider auch auf die [ edit] reingefallen :wall: hab schon viele foren durchforstet und ich such jemanden, der mir beisteht! hab gelesen, dass jetzt viele mahnungen etc folgen werden. wie lang zieht sich denn sowas hin?
> 
> lg michi


 

Hallo Michi,

bitte nicht erschrecken falls du Mahnungen per Post bekommen solltest. Ich habe schon zwei bekommen mit der Bitte in den nächsten 10 Tagen zu zahlen. Sonst werde ich zu einem Inkassofall. Ich habe diese Mahnungen einfach in den Müll geworfen.


----------



## enrique (31 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

*Hallo ihr Lieben habe eben folgende Mail von Gerichtanalyse erhalten!
Was haltet Ihr davon?????*



> [noparse]Gerne informieren wir Sie darüber, dass gleich bei Schritt 2 auf unserer Website  www.gesichtsanalyse.com, wo Sie  aufgefordert werden Ihre Daten einzugeben, sowie in unseren AGB´s die Kosten für  die Nutzung deutlich ausgewiesen sind und es jedem freisteht die Dienstleistung  in Anspruch zu nehmen.
> 
> Wir informieren Sie darüber, dass wir in der  Willkommens E-Mail darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges  Angebot handelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## vincenza83 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo Enrique,

die verweisen immer auf ihre AGBs bzw. verstecken sie sich dahinter. Am besten du löscht alle Emails und lässt die Post zurückschicken. Empfänger verzogen oder so. Das was die da machen, ist Abzocke. Von wegen es wurde alles vom Anwalt überprüft. . . Ignorier alles.


----------



## Wembley (31 März 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



enrique schrieb:


> *Hallo ihr Lieben habe eben folgende Mail von Gerichtanalyse erhalten!
> Was haltet Ihr davon?????*


Nichts. Eigentlich, um ehrlich zu sein, gar nichts bis überhaupt nichts.

Solche "Begründungen" haben wir schon tausendfach gelesen, schon seit Ewigkeiten als unsinnig erkannt, daher werden sie auch nicht wahrer.

Drohgeblubbere, sonst nichts.


----------



## vincenza83 (4 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe heute zwei Briefe von einem deutschen Inkassobüro erhalten. Zwei und das obwohl die 1. Anmeldung fehlschlug. . . Soviel zum Thema Abo und seriöse Firma. Gibt es jemanden unter den "Opfern", der schon bei seinem x.ten Inkassobrief angelangt ist oder sogar vor Gericht musste?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



vincenza83 schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden unter den "Opfern", der schon bei seinem x.ten Inkassobrief angelangt ist oder sogar vor Gericht musste?


Inkassobriefe gehören in die Kategorie  Mahnmüll ohne  jede rechtliche Bedeutung.
Prozesse in der Nutzlosbranche sind sehr selten und sind zu Ungunsten der Nutzlosanbieter 
entschieden worden. 
Dieser Müll ist nicht darunter.  Die Chance auf den Jackpot ist wesentlich größer als die 
 Chance sich vor Gericht zu treffen.


----------



## wieselchen (7 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Was will man machen auch ich bin reingefallen -.-
Hab meine 3. Mahnung mit PDF Anhang bekommen.
Im PDF steht lediglich, das sie jedesmal die Post zurückbekommen mit 'Adresse unbekannt' & das sie meine IP Adresse gespeichert haben & daraufhin feststellen können, wer wie wo was blaa :roll:

96 Euro wären fällig . Sehe ich allerdings nicht ein & auch wurde mir gesagt (auch nachdem ich hier nachgelesen habe) das ich nichts reagieren soll. Ein bisschen Morra hab ich eigentlich schon. 

Aber, wenn ich das nur jedesmal via Mail bekomme & nicht an meine Anschrift (habe ich ja nicht wahrheitsgemäß angegeben) kann nichts passieren oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Mit IP-Adressen können die Nutzlos-Abzocker grundsätzlich nichts anfangen.
Die Logdaten zu einer IP-Adresse gibt es nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden. (Augsblog.de)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, wird einfach nur diese Schallplatte hier abgespielt:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Aber mehr passiert mit 99,99999999999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.


----------



## curtisS (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo,
ich hab da leider auch scheiße gebaut aber es ist so: 
Ich habe eine Fake E-mail angegeben und falsche Daten und hab schon 3 Mahnungen die 3. sieht so aus, dazu sag ich noch ich bin erst 14 und meine Eltern wissen noch nichts davon.

Kann ich das alles auch einfach so ignorieren?



> Wir haben erfolglos versucht Ihnen die 3. und letzte Mahnung per Post zukommen zu lassen. Da der Brief mit dem Vermerk "Adresse unbekannt" zurück kam, müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass Sie falsche Angaben gemacht haben.
> 
> Sofern Sie der Ansicht sind, Ihr Verhalten stelle keinen Betrugstatbestand dar, weil insofern kein Vorsatz vorlege, irren Sie. Sie haben sich laut unseren AGB´s, welche Sie gelesen und akzeptiert haben, verpflichtet alle vertragsrelevanten Daten vollständig und wahrheitsgemäß anzugeben (§ 4 Pflichten und Obliegenheiten des Kunden). Daher behalten wir uns rechtliche Schritte vor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Es gibt dazu inzwischen 5 Gerichtsurteile.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug. Wenn in den Mahnungen das Gegenteil behauptet wird, ist das Kokolorus.
Demzufolge ist bisher auch trotz vieler Betroffener, die falsche Daten bei Abzockerseiten angegeben haben, noch niemals ein Fall eines Strafverfahrens bekanntgeworden.

Wir empfehlen bei Minderjährigen grundsätzlich, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten hier zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzockseiten hereinzufallen. Das passiert täglich ca. 10000 Deutschen. Darunter war z.B. auch ein hanseatischer Bürgermeister, und der hat auch nicht bezahlt. 

Alles, was man sonst wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Es gibt keinen Grund sich zu fürchten. Weder vor den Eltern und erst recht nicht vor den Anbietern.

Es dürfte nicht schaden, davon den Eltern zu erzählen und ihnen dieses Forum und vor allem diesen Thread zu zeigen und die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) zu lesen. Dann dürfte alles klar sein.

Hier im Bereich "Allgemeines" findest du noch viele andere Anbieter/Seiten, die es auf die gleiche dreiste Art versuchen. Aber eben versuchen, denn wenn sich der Kunde nicht einschüchtern lässt, kommen die nicht weit damit und das wissen sie, unabhängig davon, was die in ihren Mails schreiben.

Nur eine Frage hätte ich noch: Du schreibst, dass du eine Fake-Mail angegeben hättest. Wie ist dir dann dieser Text zugekommen?


----------



## curtisS (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Ja, ich meinte damit eigentlich meine Spam-mail also bei der E-mail sind halt auch alle Daten falsch.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Du meinst wahrscheinlich einen zweiten e-Mail-Account, den Du unter möglicherweise nicht ganz echten Daten angemeldet hast?


----------



## curtisS (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich einen zweiten e-Mail-Account, den Du unter möglicherweise nicht ganz echten Daten angemeldet hast?




YA ^^ genau das meinte ich, ich hab das jetzt meiner Mom gesagt die meinte auch einfach ignorieren und nicht zurück schreiben^^


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



curtisS schrieb:


> ich hab das jetzt meiner Mom gesagt die meinte auch einfach ignorieren und nicht zurück schreiben^^


kluge Mom 
:dafuer:

wünschte mir es gäbe mehr so vernünftige Mütter


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Nutzlosanbieter]Vorsicht! Bankdaten haben sich geändert[/QUOTE]
...und wieder mal die Postbank. Dieses Kreditinstitut scheint sich immer mehr zum Sammelbecken der Nutzlosanbieter zu entwickeln! :unzufrieden:
[QUOTE=curtisS schrieb:


> ich hab das jetzt meiner Mom gesagt die meinte auch einfach ignorieren und nicht zurück schreiben


Deine Mom weiss halt Bescheid, wie der Hase läuft!


----------



## vincenza83 (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Wembley schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund sich zu fürchten. Weder vor den Eltern und erst recht nicht vor den Anbietern.
> 
> Es dürfte nicht schaden, davon den Eltern zu erzählen und ihnen dieses Forum und vor allem diesen Thread zu zeigen und die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) zu lesen. Dann dürfte alles klar sein.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo nochmal!

Das was diese Anbieter betreiben, ist nichts anderes als arglistige Täuschung. Ich frage mich nur, wann die EU dem ganzen einen Riegel vorschieben wird. Wie dem auch sei. Ich habe zwei Inkassobriefe aus Hanau bekommen und entsorgt. Gestern habe ich sogar eine Beschwerde an das Landgericht Hanau geschickt. Ob es was bringt, weiß ich auch nicht. Fest steht: ich werde nie wieder aus Spaß bzw. aus Neugier irgendwelche Bilder analysieren lassen.


----------



## sascha (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



> Fest steht: ich werde nie wieder aus Spaß bzw. aus Neugier irgendwelche Bilder analysieren lassen.



Noch besser wäre:



> ich werde nie wieder aus Spaß bzw. aus Neugier höchstpersönliche Daten in Formulare auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten eintragen.


----------



## vincenza83 (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



sascha schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre:
> 
> 
> > ich werde nie wieder aus Spaß bzw. aus Neugier höchstpersönliche Daten in Formulare auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten eintragen.


 
Das klingt und ist natürlich noch besser :-D


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Internet: Begeisterte Kinder, verunsicherte Eltern
Merkblatt mit Surftipps für Kinder von der Verbraucherzentrale  Rheinland-Pfalz  das  sich auch Erwachsene hinter die Ohren schreiben sollten.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/mediabig/5553A.pdf


> *Teile niemandem deine persönlichen Daten wie Name,
> Adresse oder Telefonnummer mit. Das gilt ebenso für deine
> eMail-Adresse.*


----------



## Julii (13 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Auch ich war auf dieser Seite und bekomme seitdem ständig E-Mails.
Als ich jedoch in mehreren Foren gelesen habe, dass sich hinter der Website eine Abzocker-Firma steckt, war ich beruhigt und habe schon fast damit abgeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich jedoch eine weitere E-Mail bekommen - diesmal von einem Inkassobüro, das mich auffordert über 172€ zu zahlen. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ich machen soll oder ob dies strafrechtliche Folgen für mich haben könnte, wenn ich nicht bezahle.
Hat euch auch schon ein Inkassobüro geschrieben ?
Bitte um schnelle Antwort, Danke !


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Julii schrieb:


> diesmal von einem Inkassobüro, das mich auffordert über 172€ zu zahlen. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ich machen soll oder ob dies strafrechtliche Folgen für mich haben könnte, wenn ich nicht bezahle.
> Hat euch auch schon ein Inkassobüro geschrieben ?
> Bitte um schnelle Antwort, Danke !


Ein Inkassobüro ist nichts besonderes. Es gibt keinen Grund, nervös zu werden.
Das gehört alles zur Drohkulisse. Da die vor Gericht sehr schlechte Karten hätten, probieren sie es mit drohen, drohen, drohen......
Aber zu ihrem Geld kämen sie nur, wenn sie zum Gericht gehen würden, was sie aber nicht tun, da sie es nicht auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen.

Lies dir die Links ganz oben in Ruhe durch (blaue Schrift), dann wirst du beruhigt sein. 

Es gibt keinen Grund, dir das Osterfest verderben zu lassen.


----------



## Julii (14 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## dana_x (14 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

*Hallo, hab jetzt schon meine Inkasso-Mail bekommen:

*


> *"Sehr geehrte/r Frau XXX XXXX,*
> unser Mandant (UMEX MEDIA GmbH- gesichtsanalyse.com hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung einzuziehen.
> Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges (BGB §284, 286) zu tragen haben, an uns auf folgendes Konto innerhalb der nächsten *5 Tage* überweisen.
> *Proinkasso GmbH, Frankfurter Sparkasse 1822, Kto.-Nr. [............], BLZ 50050201*​ *Die Gesamtforderung beträgt* *172,21 Euro**.*​ Bitte geben Sie folgendes Aktenzeichen auf dem Überweisungsträger an: *[........]*​ Sollten Sie aus dem Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz überweisen benötigt Ihre Bank noch die folgenden Angaben: [..........]
> ...


_*falls es jemanden interessiert was sie so schreiben uuuuund falls jemand das selbe bekommen hat. aber da hier ja schon steht, dass sie mir WIEDER nichts tun können, is ja alles klar. :roll:

ziemlich frech was die sich da erlauben, diese ... xD

gruß 
*_


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Schon wieder Proinkasso! Langsam läuft der S.S. den beiden anderen Inkasso-Koryphäen aus München und Osnabrück den Rang ab :scherzkeks:


----------



## curtisS (15 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hi leute ich bins nochmal, ich glaub das passt jetzt nicht hier rein ist aber nur eine schnelle frage und zwar, ich war grad im Youtube und habe mir a bay bay angehört udn dan kam plötzlich son Fenster von youtube wo drin stand:,, habe sie Zeit für eine kurze Youtube befragung. Naja ich denke mir nagut, bin halt drauf und dan kam die frage wie alt sind sie ich schrieb 14 unten drunter war dan die Frage, sind sie der einzigste Benutzer dieses Computer's, dan konnte man so auswählen, Nein ich teile ihn mir usw. Ich nahm Das ich ihn alleine benutze. Dan klick ich auf Weiter und schon war der Test vorbei, kann das irgendwie eine falle oder so gewesen sein?

Und dan nochwa, dadurch das ich ja bei Gesichtsanalyse nur eine Spam-mail von mir angab und sonst alle Daten wie Straße usw. falsch sind, und die wollen mir so einen gelben Brief schicken aber ich kann den ja nicht bekommen, ist das dan ein großes Problem für mich?


----------



## kuba09 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hatte das auch gemacht weil ich es nicht wusste, war zwar sehr dumm, aber die können mir doch eh nichts.

Bin 15 und nicht volljährig, hab also eigentlich nichts zu befürchten oder?

Bin zwar etwas beunruhigt darum wollte ich nochmal nachfragen...

mfg kuba


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## kuba09 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Ja dann istja oke


----------



## Zalhera (19 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Uah,, Leute ich bekomm Angst. Bin auch drauf reingefallen, und wollte anfangs auch zahlen, hab aber dann durch diese Seite gesehen, dass das nur [...] ist und man garnicht zahlen muss.
Folgende EMAIL macht mir aber wieder enorm Angst


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte/r [...],[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]sind Sie sich wirklich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sie habe auf unsere Zahlungsaufforderung (Forderung des Gläubigers: UMEX MEDIA GmbH- w*w.gesichtsanalyse.com  nicht reagiert und die Ihnen gesetzte Zahlungsfrist ohne Nachricht verstreichen lassen. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir geben Ihnen hiermit nochmals die Gelegenheit, die offene Forderung zu begleichen. Wir weisen vorsorglich darauf hin, dass bei Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens weitere Kosten anfallen, die zu Ihren Lasten gehen.[/FONT]
> ...



Hat shconmal jemand soeine Email bekommen,,wie soll ich reagieren?

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (19 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Solche Mahndroh-Schreiben bekommen alle, denen ordentlich Angst im Kasperle-Inkasso gemacht werden soll. Außer dümmlichen Schreiben kam sonst bisher noch nichts.

BTW: Sonst hatte Proinkasso auch schon mal ein eigenes Konto. Die Banken sind neuerdings nicht mehr ganz so verpennt.


----------



## dvill (19 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Am 13.4.09 war es noch die Frankfurter Sparkasse 1822:

Abzocke bei Proinkasso GMBH in Hanau - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Die RAin C.S.  ist dabei, sich ein ähnliches Profil aufzubauen, wie die  Münchner Kollegin.
Vielleicht sogar die Nachfolgerin?


----------



## kelebek (20 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo, ich hatte dieses Forum vor einiger Zeit eigentlich entdeckt. Unmittelbar nachdem ich meine eigene Doofheit unter beweis gestellt habe. Mich könnte man direkt für zwei Doofe zählen, denn ich habe mich auf dieser "möglicherweise-könnte-es-lustig-sein"-Seite gleich zwei Mal angemeldet und beide Male nicht wirklich aufgepasst. Diese Geschichte ist mir kurz nach Weihnachten oder so passiert. Ich habe alle Mahnmails von denen nicht gelöscht, sondern alles hübsch in einen eigenen Ordner abgelegt. Man weis ja nie ob man die irgendwie brauchen könnte. Könnte man?

Als ich hier die Infos über diese "hochseriöse-Seite" gelesen habe, viel mir ein Stein vom Herzen. Ich stand echt schon kurz vorm Automaten mit meiner Freundin, aber dann dachte ich ich besuche zuerst meinen Dozenten und frage ihn um Rat. Zum Glück hat er immer ein Ohr für mich.

Ich bin insgesamt nur zwei Mal auf die eingegangen und beim zweiten Mal hatte ich denen dieses Schreiben per Mail geschickt, was ich von der Verbraucherzentrale bekommen habe.

Meine richtigen Daten habe ich weder bei der Registrierung noch bei der Antwort weitervermittelt, auch nicht im geringsten erwähnt. Da hatte ich extra bei der Verbraucherzentrale gefragt und die meinten auch ich brauche da nur sehr viel Geduld.

Die E-Mail-Adressen, die ich bei der Registrierung jeweils verwendet haben beinhalten ebenfalls keine richtigen Angaben.

Aber ich habe mitlerweile schon die zweite "ProInkasso-Mahnung" bekommen. Ja, mir rutscht das Herz in den Magen, weil ich angst habe es könnte bald ein Brief hier einfliegen oder sonst irgendwas. Diese zweite Mahnung von "ProInkasso" lies diesmal nicht wie die anderen üblichen Mahnungen auf sich warten. Bei den Anderen hieß es zwar "zahlen sie innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage" und die nächste kam erst einen Monat später oder so. Bei dieser hieß es nun "innerhalb 5 Tage" und nach 7 Tagen kam die zweite Mahnung.

Angst?!?

Ich habe irgendwo mal was von einem "gelben Brief" gelesen, den man bekommt, wenn ein Gerichtsverfahren oder so was bekommen könnte. Aber dazu müssten die doch erst Mal meinen Wohnsitz ausfindig machen, oder nicht? Und soviel ich weis haben sie dazu keine Befugniss mich aufgrund meiner IP-Adresse zu orten, oder?

MfG, kelebek


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



kelebek schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo mal was von einem "gelben Brief" gelesen, den man bekommt, wenn ein Gerichtsverfahren oder so was bekommen könnte.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



kelebek schrieb:


> Und soviel ich weis haben sie dazu keine Befugniss mich aufgrund meiner IP-Adresse zu orten, oder?


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## michi88 (23 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hey ihr lieben! ich bin auch wieder mit dabei! hab jetzt ein monat lang ruhe von ihnen ghabt und jetzt hab ich auch schon zwei mahnungen von proinkasso bekommen. hatte mal wieder einen mega schock, aba is schon wieder vorbei! *g*
weiß wer von euch wie viele solche mahnungen von einer inkassofirma so im durchschnitt kommen, oder machen die so lang weiter bis sies nicht mehr freut?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> weiß wer von euch wie viele solche mahnungen von einer inkassofirma so im durchschnitt kommen, oder machen die so lang weiter bis sies nicht mehr freut?


Dazu gibt es keine festen Werte. Kann bis zu 30 Wortwechseln gehen, wenn man selber nachlegt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Virtueller Müll (Emails) kann  problemlos mit einem guten Spamfilter entsorgt werden. Für die   Entsorgung von  Mahnmüll  in Papierform  ist die grüne oder blaue Tonne geeignet.


----------



## michi88 (23 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ah, ok!
aba ich meld mich bei ihnen eh nicht- hab sogar schon überlegt den account zu löschen, weil ich den so eh nie verwende. und außerdem haben die bei der mahnung auch einen total falschen namen geschrieben- echt lustig schon, solangs nicht doch mal ernst machen. aba ich weiß eh, das kommt so gut wie nie vor.


----------



## michi88 (23 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
> .


 
also die mails sind ja echt der hammer- wirklich genial! *g*


----------



## Christiane (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier. Bin auch eine von diesen 'Doofen', die unbedingt kurz vor Weihnachten wissen wollte, wem sie denn so aehnlich sieht!!!
Ich habe auch schon die zweite Proinkassoemail gekriegt. Sinnvollerweise sitzen Rechtsanwaelting [ edit]  und Proinkassofirma ja in einem Buero!!! Wie praktisch!
Kann mir eiber sagen, was mit dem Mahnbescheid passiert, falls es soweit kommt, wenn man eine falsche Adresse angegeben hat? Dann kann man ja nicht innerhalb von zwei Wochen reagieren! Irgendwer mit Erfahrungen hier???
Danke...
:-p


----------



## dana_x (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ach die hören ja wirklich nicht auf -.- die gehen mir schon so auf die nerven. hab heut wieder n mail von proinkasso bekommen und wollt das selbe fragen (wie viele mails ich von denen noch bekomme).

werde diese mails aber einfach als spam abhacken und weiter ignorieren.. vielleicht hören sie ja mal auf :quaengel:

nie nie nie nie wieder meld ich mich irgendwo an -.- wie konnte ich nur so blöd sein :wall: pf xD

grüße


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dana_x schrieb:


> ach die hören ja wirklich nicht auf -.- die gehen mir schon so auf die nerven. hab heut wieder n mail von proinkasso bekommen und wollt das selbe fragen (wie viele mails ich von denen noch bekomme).


Der Rekord liegt bei 25 (!) an ein und dieselbe Person!


dana_x schrieb:


> werde diese mails aber einfach als spam abhacken und weiter ignorieren


Da spricht aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nicht das Geringste dagegen!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Christiane schrieb:


> Kann mir eiber sagen, was mit dem Mahnbescheid passiert, falls es soweit kommt, wenn man eine falsche Adresse angegeben hat?



Kinners, jetzt denkt doch mal logisch von 12 bis mittags.

Wenn die Deine richtige Adresse nicht haben - wie, bitte, soll Dir dann ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt werden? Der kommt mit Postzustellungsurkunde, und den Empfang müsstest Du quittieren.
Der Mahnbescheid würde in dem Fall ans Amtsgericht zurückgehen: "Empfänger dort nicht wohnhaft, nicht ermittelbar."

Ping --- pong! :scherzkeks::scherzkeks:

Du wirst dann halt weitere Mahnungen kriegen, und Dir wird "Betrug" und ähnlicher Schwampus vorgeworfen werden.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber so:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten Anzeigen nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

So einfach und logisch ist das.


----------



## spica (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hi!aber wie siehts aus mit meiner IP-adresse?die haben sie...kann man dadurch rausbekommen wer ich bin und wo ich wohne?


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



spica schrieb:


> hi!aber wie siehts aus mit meiner IP-adresse?die haben sie...kann man dadurch rausbekommen wer ich bin und wo ich wohne?



Nein > Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## irgendwie1508 (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

also hab jetzt warscheinlich die 1000 mahnung :-D bekomm....eine rechtsanwaltskanzlei , die wollen 172 euronen....wie soll ich mich verhalten habt ihr die mahnungen auch bekomm...?lg eure irgendwie1508


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



irgendwie1508 schrieb:


> also hab jetzt warscheinlich die 1000 mahnung :-D bekomm.


Viel zu niedrig. Unter 10000 machen die es in der Regel nicht. Ferraris kosten sehr viel Geld...





irgendwie1508 schrieb:


> ..eine rechtsanwaltskanzlei , die wollen 172 euronen....wie soll ich mich verhalten


nicht anders als bisher. Rechtsanwaltskanzleien in Dienste der Nutzlosbranche sind bezahlte 
Schreibknechte ohne jede Sonderrechte. Sie dienen  einzig und allein dem Zweck, 
unerfahrene Verbraucher einzuschüchtern


----------



## dvill (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

"Komplize" ist zutreffender.


----------



## michi88 (30 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

also bei mir ist heute auch schon wieder eine inkassodrohung eingelangt- wenn ich nicht zahl, dann werden meine daten kontrolliert ob die wirklich stimmen. haha- de schreiben mich die ganze zeit mit falschem namen an. mal schaun auf was für ein ergebnis die kommen. fragen: stehen meine chancen gut, dass jetzt dann mit den mahnungen aufhört, wenn die gesehen haben, dass die daten falsch sind? und noch was lustiges eigentlich: damals wie ich die erste mahnung bekommen habe, hatte ich schiss und ihnen gleich gesagt, dass meine daten alle falsch sind *lol*. also an alle dies noch nicht ganz glauben- seriös sind die sicher NICHT!!!


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> - seriös sind die sicher NICHT!!!



Ein sehr  zarte Umschreibung


----------



## tomtom89 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hallo alle zusammen,

ne gute freundin von mir hat vor ein paar monaten auf der seite "die falschen klicks" gemacht und soll nun zahlen...wir haben gestern nur probehalber ein foto hochgeladen um zum anmelden-bildschirm zu gelangen...bereits dort konnte man den betrag von 96 euro sehen...das macht mir sorgen...
von daher bin ich mir unschlüssig ob man lieber zahlen sollte...
oder tut das nichts zur sache?


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Wer weiß, dass die Mahndroh-Schreiben Teil eines Kasperle-Theaters sind und trotzdem zahlen will, fördert wissentlich das Banditentum im Internet.


----------



## tomtom89 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer weiß, dass die Mahndroh-Schreiben Teil eines Kasperle-Theaters sind und trotzdem zahlen will, fördert wissentlich das Banditentum im Internet.



ich persönlich würde nicht zahlen, es geht mir mehr oder weniger aber darum meine freundin zu überzeugen, dass sie hier keine angst haben muss vor höheren kosten oder überhaupt vor kosten...sie wäre eine von den opfern, auf die solche unternehmen anspielen, nämlich die angstkunden, die dann zahlen...ich will sie davor bewahren...


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Für alle bekannten Kostenfallen in mehr als 4 Jahren mit unzähligen Betroffenen gilt:

*Niemand musste zahlen. Punkt.*

Niemand musste auf die Belästigungen mit schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohungen weitere persönliche Daten in die Hände von nicht vertrauenswürdigen Banden ausliefern, indem er schwatzhaft Widersprüche gegen nichts schreibt.


----------



## tomtom89 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

selbst wenn auf einer der allerersten seiten bereits steht, was es kostet und nicht erst irgendwo klein in den agbs?


----------



## webwatcher (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dvill schrieb:


> *Niemand musste zahlen. Punkt.*


Die Betonung liegt auf *"muß*" . Wer zahlt, tut dies "freiwillig" aus Angst 
oder Unwissenheit. Diese beiden sind das einzige ( aber leider sehr wirkungsvolle)
 "Betriebskapital" der Nutzlosbranche, auf denen sich einzig und allein alles aufbaut. 
Nichts aber auch gar nichts ist von der rechtlichen Seite zu  befürchten. 
Das muß  in die Köpfe der Verbraucher immer und immer wieder  eingehämmert werden.



tomtom89 schrieb:


> selbst wenn auf einer der allerersten seiten bereits steht, was es kostet und nicht erst irgendwo klein in den agbs?


Taschenspielertricks der Nutzlosbranche 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Vor Gericht gehen die Nutzlosanbieter  voll damit baden.


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Zum Spiel mit der Angst von Rechtsunsicheren gehört die Diskussion von Unerheblichkeiten. Was sonst im Internet steht, muss ein Belästigter nicht wissen.

Wer fordert, muss den Vertragsschluss beweisen können. Das hat von den Kostenfallen-Banden bisher niemand auch nur in einem Einzelfall geschafft.


----------



## kelebek (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Also, diese letzte Woche haben die auch wieder einiges an Panik in mich reingesetzt. Hatte euch ja erzählt, dass mit meinen zwei Accounts. (Seite 15 in diesem Thread.) Und nun habe ich mich aber köstlich amüsiert als ich in meinen zwei E-Mail-Accounts nach meinen Mails geguckt habe.
Kriege natürlich weiterhin diese Inkasso-Mails und die haben nun geschrieben:




> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sehr geehrte/r Frau ...
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der UMEX MEDIA GmbH- Gesichtsanalyse.com - Was verbirgt sich hinter deinem Gesicht? Ihre Anmeldung auf Gesichtsanalyse.com - Was verbirgt sich hinter deinem Gesicht? - Analyse Bild http://www.gesichtsanalyse.com/b/44414-v23kzthc)beauftragt. [/FONT]
> ...


 


Und dies haben sie zu beiden meiner Mails geschrieben allerdings mit unterschiedlicher IP-Adresse. Der Witz ist: Ich habe den Fehler beidemale vom selben Rechner gemacht!

Also Leute, ich lerne daraus: Ich bin frei und kann weiteratmen (naja insofern die Pollen mich nicht belästigen)! 

 Liebe Grüße, kelebek


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Deine IP-Adresse ist dynamisch und wechselt daher mit jeder neuen Einwahl ins Internet.

Nichtsdestotrotz:
IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts.

Die Logdaten zu einer IP-Adresse gibt es nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden. (Augsblog.de)


----------



## haah boy (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ich verstehe euch nicht das ihr euch aufregt ich hab mich gleich am selben tag 2 mal angemeldet :unbekannt:
mit 2 verschiedenen addys:sun:

und sie haben mich direkt nach der 3. mahnung bei beiden addys in ruhe gelassen:-D

ja aber bei der ersten rechnug hatte ich doppelt schiess weil ich das doppelte zahlen sollte hab ich aber nicht und jetzt gehts mir besser:scherzkeks:

als keine angst bei manchen schneller oder länger vllt. auch nach der 3. mahnung??


----------



## kelebek (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Ja den Mist hab ich ja auch gemacht. Zwei Accounts! Fazit: Ich weis wie du dich bei der ersten Mahnung gefühlt hast


----------



## haah boy (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ich dacht ich wäre der einzige der so was dummes gemacht hätte gut zu wiessen das es noch mehr von euch gibt:-D


----------



## dana_x (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



haah boy schrieb:


> ich dacht ich wäre der einzige der so was dummes gemacht hätte gut zu wiessen das es noch mehr von euch gibt:-D



noch mehr von UNS.. du gehörst genauso dazu xD


----------



## haah boy (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



dana_x schrieb:


> noch mehr von UNS.. du gehörst genauso dazu xD




haben sie bei euch genau so schnell aufgehört oder wie lang habt ihr euch den müll zusenden lassen??


----------



## kelebek (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Also bei mir ging es bis zu meinem vorletzten Beitrag wo ich geschrieben habe was als letztes kam regelmäßig weiter. Also eine Zeitspanne von fünf bis sechs Monaten. Aber zur Zeit kommt nichts. Ist wohl die Ruhe vor der Sturm. Bin gespannt ob und wie es weitergehen wird...


----------



## XSPX110 (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hmm das ist schön das die einige von euch schon in ruhe lassen aber mir gehts immer noch so das ich alle 2 wochen eine email im spam order bekomme -.- mit immer höher ren bezahl forderungen

schut mal auf nummer 1  seit dem plage ich mich rum mit denen vor allem weil ich ja auch meine realen daten angegeben habe

heist das ich auch jeden monat einen brif bekomme

hmm was sols ich habe bis her noch keinen cent bezahlt und das bleibt auch so ^^ aber ich werde mich nur drum kümmern wen ein brif vom gericht kommt

wegen wieder spruch

das die keinen titel erwirken können

also habt keine angst die kommen net durch die naja ich wist ja was man denkt ^^

Grus XSPX110


----------



## dana_x (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

schicken die vom gesichtsanalyse.com auch andere spam-mails??

hab da jetz welche von ner privaten krankenkasse oder so bekommen... :laber: :laber: nervt total. mein mail account wird jetzt total zugespamt :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hast du da mal einen "header"?
(wenn Dir das nix sagt, lies hier: EMailHeader - Antispam Wiki )

und was genau wird "beworben"?


----------



## kuba09 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Jetzt habe ich echt Angst!

Die kennen meinen Namen!

-------------
Sehr geehrter Herr gdsf gfgsg,
-------------


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Du hast allerdings auch einen sehr individuellen Namen...


----------



## Spambeantworter (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Guten Tag an alle potenziell Betrogenen!

Ich poste hier zum ersten Mal. Das Forum verfolge ich schon seit ein paar Wochen. Man kann hier sehen, es gibt noch Leute, die ihren Mund nicht nur zum *JA* sagen benutzen. Man darf sich auch wehren! 
Mein Sohn hat über die schueler.cc/ das Werbebanner angeklickt und sich
mit falschem Geburtsdatum "angemeldet". Er erhielt nach 3 Monaten die Zahlungsaufforderung. Da ich dieses Späßchen schon vor 10 Jahren mal
selber mit einer dubiosen Produkt-Tester-Seite durch habe, war ich etwas vorbereitet.
Am 5.5. habe ich ihnen zum ersten Mal erklärt, das sie keinen Cent von mir bekommen. Das ging dann 6 mal per Mail hin und her. Habe auch mein Wissen über den voraussichtlichen Werdegang (Mahnpyramide) geäußert und trotzdem eine Zahlung abgelehnt.
Meine letzte Antwort war kurz und knackig. Sie kamen immer mit dem selben Bla Bla Bla. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es mir jetzt zu blöd wird und ich jetzt keine Lust mehr habe mitzuspielen. Seit 15.5. haben die fast täglichen Maileingänge ohne weiteren Hinweis auf Inkasso aufgehört.
Wenn genug Zustimmung da ist, kann ich auch den Briefwechsel hier mal reinsetzen.

Also macht euch keine Sorgen. Der Feind sitzt dann so im Büro :wall:
und ich so in meinem Sessel :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Spambeantworter schrieb:


> Wenn genug Zustimmung da ist, kann ich auch den Briefwechsel hier mal reinsetzen.



Danke für das Angebot, aber sowas haben wir hier schon in ausführlichster Form 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Mitglieder der Nutzlosbranche ähneln sich im Mahn(droh)müllproduzieren stark.


----------



## Spambeantworter (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


Das habe ich auch gelesen und dachte mir: Der hatte ja noch viel mehr

Spaß daran den Supporter zu ärgern. Doch mit der letzten und kürzesten Antwort hatte ich den (hoffentlich) erwünschten Erfolg.


Also sind wohl nur ein paar Punkte zu erwähnen:
Ich kenne Ihre Masche schon
Es ist kein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen, weil...§§§§§
Ich werde unter keinen Umständen zahlen
Die Mahnpyramide ist mir schon bekannt
Trotzdem werde ich nichts bezahlen
Weil sie vor Gericht kein Recht bekommen werden
...und Sie dass auch selber wissen
:kick:


----------



## saschka (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo meine Frau hat sich bei gesichtanalyse.com angemeldet mit richtigen namen und richtigen adresse aber nie eine regestrirungs imail bekommen es kamm gleich per post ne Letzte Mahnung monat später kamm brief von proinkasso was soll ich jetz machen???


----------



## Kalle59 (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



saschka schrieb:


> ............gleich per post ne Letzte Mahnung monat ..................



Einfach die blauen Links (ganz oben auf der Seite) anklicken und in aller Ruhe durchlesen, hilft ungemein bei der Entscheidungsfindung!  
Ruhig Blut :-D


----------



## Capri1 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo,

wir haben die Erfahrung jetzt auch gemacht, da mein Sohn wohl auf der Seite war und zu dem Zeitpunkt war er noch nicht 18. Ich habe denen jetzt nur mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht bezahlen werde und damit hat sich das Thema auch für mich erledigt.


----------



## meister-lampe (5 August 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Moin bin neu hir und muss allen für die aufschlussreichen Infos danken!!!!(ist ernst gemeint):-p

Hab auch nette mails von unseren Freunden erhalten es scheint sich um furtlose [......] zu handeln selbst nach Drohung eines Anwaltes von meiner Seite bekomme ich weiter mails evtl. werd ich mal versuchen kosten auf der anderen Seite enstehem zu lassen.


----------



## michi88 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hey ihr lieben!

ich war schon mal hier weil ich ja auch unbedingt mein gesicht analysieren lassen wollt. des war vor einem jahr! hab dann zig mahnungen bekommen und auch von inkassobüros und irgendwann wars endli vorbei. und heut, nach ca einem jahr, fangt der dreck schon wieder an. wieder die erste mail: ja, danke für die anmeldung und sie müssen 96 euro innerhalb von 10 tagen überweisen. also alle die grad beim ersten durchgang sind- freut euch, es kommt noch ein zweites mal. echt nur nervig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 glg


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Haben die eigentlich immer noch Proinkasso als Butzen oder wurde zwischenzeitlich gewechselt?


----------



## michi88 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Haben die eigentlich immer noch Proinkasso als Butzen oder wurde zwischenzeitlich gewechselt?


 
keine ahnung! hab jetzt wieder die aller erste mahnung, so als hätte ich das eben erst gemacht und von ihnen noch nie zuvor etwas bekommen. muss ich jetzt wieder so was hinschicken bzg widerruf????


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, überhaupt reagieren zu müssen. (Außer beim extrem seltenen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht, dem müsste man binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen. Ist aber von diesem Anbieter noch nicht bekannt geworden.)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## michi88 (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ok, dann mach ich wieder nichts! hoff nur, dass das nicht wieder ein halbes jahr dauert- es nervt einfach soooo sehr! aba danke nochmal für die auffrischung von den wichtigsten infos zum cool-bleiben!


----------



## ThFR (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt auch nach einen Jahr wieder eine Rechnung bekommen. Ich habe ihnen jetzt eine e-mail geschickt damit sie meinen "Vertrag" kündigen sollen. Aber das wollen sie nicht. Sie möchten das ich bezahle.

Ach ja. eine Freundin von mir wollte sich auch auf gesichtsanalyse anmelden und sie sagt auf der Titelseite ist gross "96 euro im Jahr" geschrieben. Sind sie denn jetzt im Recht? Müssen wir jetzt zahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



ThFR schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt auch nach einen Jahr wieder eine Rechnung bekommen.


Was heißt wieder? Hast du damals bezahlt? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


ThFR schrieb:


> Ach ja. eine Freundin von mir wollte sich auch auf gesichtsanalyse anmelden und sie sagt auf der Titelseite ist gross "96 euro im Jahr" geschrieben.


Roßtäuschertricks: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


ThFR schrieb:


> Sind sie denn jetzt im Recht? Müssen wir jetzt zahlen?


Lies das Posting von antiscammer ( zwei vor deinem )


----------



## ThFR (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Heisst das ich kann beruhigt alles ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Wer den Müll ignoriert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## ThFR (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ok vielen dank. Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt.


----------



## michi88 (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



ThFR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt auch nach einen Jahr wieder eine Rechnung bekommen.


 
hast du damals beim erstenmal zahlt? ich nämlich nicht und trotzdem fangts wieder an. a bissl komisch is des scho, oder?


----------



## Marco (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



michi88 schrieb:


> hast du damals beim erstenmal zahlt? ich nämlich nicht und trotzdem fangts wieder an. a bissl komisch is des scho, oder?



Ist nicht komisch - ist normaler ABO-Fallen Alltag.

Gruß Marco


----------



## michi88 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Marco schrieb:


> ist normaler ABO-Fallen Alltag.


 
ach so... na dann! 
lg


----------



## KampfMieze (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hi leutz ^^ aber wie kann man endlich bei denen den vertag kündigen anscheinend nie oder? xD weil da sie jetz schon auf der hauptseite geschrieben haben das es 96 euro kostet , nicht das sie rechtlich in Recht sind und wir irgendwann doch zur kasse gebeten werden :/


----------



## webwatcher (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



KampfMieze schrieb:


> hi leutz ^^ aber wie kann man endlich bei denen den vertag kündigen anscheinend nie oder?


Warum willst du etwas kündigen?  Bist du willentlich einen Vertrag eingegangen? 
Nur dann  kündigt man etwas. 
Ob man überhaupt schreibseln  sollte: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



KampfMieze schrieb:


> weil da sie jetz schon auf der hauptseite geschrieben haben das es 96 euro kostet , nicht das sie rechtlich in Recht sind und wir irgendwann doch zur kasse gebeten werden :/


Nö, alter Roßtäuschertrick der Nutzlosbranche:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Immer dran denken: Die müssen was beweisen , nicht du. 
Da sie das nicht können, bleibt es beim Mahngeblubbere


----------



## KampfMieze (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ich danke dir fühl ich mich gleich wieder beruhigt ;D


----------



## michi88 (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hey!
die werden ja immer lustiger! hab vor weihnachten wieder diese tolle begrüßungsmail kriegt (nach einem jahr schöner drohungen etc das zweite mal). hab sie wie immer ignoriert und schon auf die erste mahnung gewartet. und siehe da: am 2ten ist sie eingetrudlt. und heute schau ich nach hab ich schon wieder eine mail von denen. wieder mal eine begrüßungsmail. spinnen die jetzt total. reicht ja schon, dass zig mahnungen schicken, aba jetzt das selbe a no mit begrüßungsmails. echt nett! :quaengel:


----------



## anke_dudette (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

heh, natuerlich, dass ich auch letztes Jahr reingefallen bin.. nachdem ich nochmal Mahnungen bekommen habe, habe ich ihnen nur ein ganz einfaches E-mail geschickt: Titel: Gesichtsanalyse.com Betrug; Text: diese Seite )
seit dem 31.Dez. habe ich nichts mehr bekommen!

mal sehen...


----------



## Schiebedach (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo,
habe den Artikel eben erst gelesen, aber nicht auf's Datum geachtet und mich deshalb "auf die Suche" gemacht.
Auf diese Seite wird mit 'ComputerBild-Abzockschutz' aber schon gewarnt.
Gruß
Schiebedach


----------



## anke_dudette (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

alsooo... jetzt habe ich auch die letzte Mahnung bevor Inkasso. Die Mail (Wir haben erfolglos versucht Ihnen die 3. und letzte Mahnung per Post zukommen zu lassen...bla bla bla) 
ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen, ja?


----------



## bernhard (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Die letzte Mahnung ist doch gut. Andere wissen oft nicht, wie lang die Belästigung noch dauern soll. Mit der letzten Mahnung ist Schluss.


----------



## anke_dudette (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hahahha,es waere gut sie Schluss zu machen... aber ich sehe noch viiiieeeelleeeee e-Mails von denen in meine Inbox/Spam. Ach, und jetzt haben sie die Support email veraendert: die hat jetzt @gesicht-analyse.com 

_xxx_


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Kann sein, dass noch die allerletzte Mahnung kommt, dann noch die allerallerletzte, dann die ...., zum Schluß die aller[aller X 12983457]-te Mahnung. Und? Dafür gibt es einen Spamfilter. Auch das Inkassobüro kann nicht mehr wie kläffen, bellen, heulen und pupsen.


----------



## anke_dudette (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

mir ist es sowieso egal wieviele E-mails sie noch schicken werden... ich wuerde gerne deren email sperren, weiss aber nicht wie... nerven manchmal

ach, und habe vergessen zu sagen, ich komme aus Rumaenien.. kommen sie nach mir ?? )


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



anke_dudette schrieb:


> ... ich komme aus Rumaenien.. kommen sie nach mir ?? )



Die müssten Dich schon nach rumänischem Recht verklagen. Eher friert die Hölle ein.


----------



## Kathinka92 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hi, bin leider auch auf diese blöde seite reingefallen :wall: und war dann auch noch so blöd, einmal zu zahlen :wall::wall::wall:...

naja auf jeden fall hab ich jez auch schon wieder einige Mahungen bekommen und die drohen mir jez mit inkasso...deswegen hab ich aber jez keine große panik, hier haben ja eigentl alle gemeint,dass man auf keinen fall zahlen soll..

ABER jez is mir was relativ blödes aufgefallen: alle hier berufen sich immer dadrauf dass gesichtsanalyse.com keinen rechtsgültigen vertrag abschließt, aufgrund versteckter kosten. Aber jez schaut euch mal ihre seite an, sieht DAs aus wie versteckte kosten?
[noparse]Gesichtsanalyse.com - Was verbirgt sich hinter deinem Gesicht?[/Noparse]

ich kann euch versichern, als ICH mich vor einem jahr angemeldet hab sah die seite noch anders aus, da wars WIRKLICH versteckt,. hab dafür aber keine beweise...hat jmd jez ne ahnung wa sich machen soll? ich mein, ich kann das eben nicht beweisen dass die seite zur zeit des "vertragsabschlusses", also der anmeldung, noch ne "typische abzockerseite" war...was soll cih jez machen?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



Kathinka92 schrieb:


> ich kann euch versichern, als ICH mich vor einem jahr angemeldet hab sah die seite noch anders aus, da wars WIRKLICH versteckt,. hab dafür aber keine beweise...



Du  mußt überhaupt nichts beweisen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Kathinka92 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

ok, ich weiß das nervt jez wahrscheinl einige, aber ich muss mich nochmal beruhigen xD

also:
-Inkassobüros haben bisher noch nie mehr gemacht als ab und an ne kleine mahung zu schreiben?
-Wenn ich falsche Adresse, etc angegeben habe, haben die eigentl keine chance mich "brieflich" zu erreichen sondern werden alles über mails versuchen zu regeln?
-Die können mir nichts, auch wenn der Kostenhinweis plötzlich dick und fett auf der homepage zu lesen ist?
-der vertrag ist nach wie vor ungültig, auch wenn ich bereits einmal gezahlt habe?
-das ganze hört fast immer von alleine auf, ohne dass man einen rechtsanwalt etc einschaltet?

danke für die vielen guten antworten bisher, hab halt echt angst dass ich nen anwalt oder so einschalten muss, bin erst 17 und meine eltern fänden des alles ÜBERHAUPT nicht lustig, will des also möglichst still und heimlich abwickeln, ohne dass ich mir ne schlacht mit nem anwalt liefern muss -.-


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Kinder und Jugendliche stellen sich die Welt oft falsch vor.

Wenn sie unverschuldet bei virtuellen Reisen im Internet von Banditen überfallen werden, müssen sie das den Eltern nicht verheimlichen. Die werden froh sein, dass kein größeres Unglück passiert ist.


----------



## Kathinka92 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Leider kennst du da MEINE eltern schlecht.

Mich würde jetzt einfach interessieren, ob das was ich geschrieben habe, auf diese Abzockhomepage zutrifft.

Danke für alle antworten (=


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hamburgs Erster Bürgermeister fiel auf eine Einschüchterungsfalle herein: Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Natürlich zahlt er nicht. Jedenfalls dürfen Minderjährige auch geleimt werden. Vor Rosstäuschertricks ist niemand sicher.


----------



## maomid (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

hallo an alle, 
ich hab das selbe problem. leider war ich zu voreilig und habe letztes jahr die geforderte summe von 96.00€ bezahlt. ich dachte, damit hat es sich für meine dummheit erledigt.
aber jetzt hab ich die 2. mahnung erhalten und weiß nicht, ob ich wieder zahlen soll. 
kann mir jemand einen rat geben? irgendwie kommt es mir vor, dass bei der ersten bezahlung nicht offensichtlich da stand, dass die bindung 24 monate dauert.
für euren beitrag würde ich mich sehr freuen.
::::hofffe, dass die anderen sich ein beispiel nehmen, wie man sich nicht verhalten sollte, so wie ich.
beste grüße
maomid


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



maomid schrieb:


> und weiß nicht, ob ich wieder zahlen soll.
> kann mir jemand einen rat geben?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## admirable__ (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

bin jetzt schon bei der 3.Mahnung  mir haben sie das geschrieben 


> Sehr geehrte Frau dumm blöd,Wir haben erfolglos versucht Ihnen die 3. und letzte Mahnung per Post zukommen zu lassen. Da der Brief mit dem Vermerk "Adresse unbekannt" zurück kam, müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass Sie falsche Angaben gemacht haben.Sofern Sie der Ansicht sind, Ihr Verhalten stelle keinen Betrugstatbestand dar, weil insofern kein Vorsatz vorlege, irren Sie. Sie haben sich laut unseren AGBŽs, welche Sie gelesen und akzeptiert haben, verpflichtet alle vertragsrelevanten Daten vollständig und wahrheitsgemäß anzugeben (§ 4 Pflichten und Obliegenheiten des Kunden). Daher behalten wir uns rechtliche Schritte vor.Für die von Ihnen bestellte Dienstleistung (Gesichtsanalyse und laufend aktuelle Stylingtipps) auf  Gesichtsanalyse.com am 18.1.2010 konnten wir bis zum heutigen Tag und trotz mehrfacher Mahnung noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.Da Sie mittels Ihrer Anmeldung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, die Zahlungsfrist der Rechnung bereits verstrichen ist, und die offene Forderung bis dato noch immer nicht beglichen ist, erhalten Sie dieses Schreiben.Dies ist Ihre letzte Gelegenheit, den noch ausstehenden Betrag zu begleichen, bevor wir die offene Forderung dem Inkassobüro übergeben.Nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, da bei weiterem Verzug zusätzliche Kosten zu Ihren Lasten entstehen.Die offene Forderung wird automatisch dem Inkassobüro übergeben, sollte der noch ausstehende Betrag in der Höhe von EUR 96,00 nicht binnen 10 Tagen, nach Erhalt dieses Schreibens bei uns einlangen.Bitte beachten Sie dass unsere Verrechnung über UMEX MEDIA GmbH erfolgt, benutzen Sie daher ausschließlich folgende Kontodaten:Inhaber: UMEX MEDIA GmbH KontoNr.: 357022 BLZ: 70190000 Verwendungszweck: R1033348 Für Zahlungen ausserhalb Deutschlands verwenden Sie bitte folgende Daten:IBAN: DE75701900000000357022 SWIFT-Code: GENODEF1M01 Achtung:Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre RechnungsNr. R1033348 an.Support & Service:Bei offenen Fragen steht Ihnen unser kompetentes Support Team unter folgenden Kontaktmöglichkeiten zur VerfügungTel: 0043 150 46 760-110 Fax: 0043 150 46 760-100 E-mail: [email protected] Abschließend wünschen wir Ihnen viel Vergnügen mit unserem Service.Mit freundlichen GrüßenIhr Gesichtsanalyse.com TeamGesichtsanalyse.com


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Den Dünnpfiff schreiben die auch noch ein viertes Mal. Und ein fünftes Mal usw. usw. usw., bis dann in ca. sechs Monaten Ruhe einkehren wird. 
Zwischenzeitlich wird wohl einer der in D zahlreichen unseriösen Inkassobutzen die Mahn-Plage weiterführen.
Oooh - grad sehe ich, dass die Proinkasso GmbH der beauftragte Butzen ist. Irgendwie war das ja zu erwarten...:-D
Ob die Münchner Bank (BLZ 701 900 00) weiss, wen sie sich da als Kunden eingefangen haben???


----------



## DonTequila (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

das is so lustig wer auch immer das hier was ich schreibe liest: es ist cool

ich habe mich auch einfach mal aus spaß da angemeldet wiel meine Tante darauf reingefallen ist...und ich habe eine kleine Chronik zusammengestellt...ich versuche nurnoch meine emails irgendwo hochzuladen incl mahnungen und inkassodrohungen.

bin mittlerweile beim 3. inkassounternehmen und 2x die erste und 2x die zweite mahnung bekommen

ich versuche nurnoch meine mails irgendwie zu exportieren...sind 27 stück


----------



## mischa1212 (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auch auf den Mist reingefallen und zwar doppelt, habe diese Gesichtsanalyse für mich und für meinen Freund gemacht. baaah. Natürlich werde ich es nicht bezahlen wir es hier bereits steht eine Frage hätte ich jedoch. Besteht die Möglchkeit wegen Nicht Zahlen einen negativen Schufa eintrag zu bekommen? denn wenn das passieren würde wäre das ja die Krönung der ganzen Geschichte. Was mich noch total verwundert hat ist, ich bin auf die Homepage von Gesichtsanalyse duch einen Beitrag auf Pro7 "taff" gestoßen, dort wurde die Homepage ausgestrahlt und reklamiert. Da kann man sich vorstellen, wie viele Kinder oder Jugendliche sich bei sowas anmelden. Kann  man nicht Pro7 für so etwas verklagen?


----------



## dvill (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Nach fünf Jahren mit millionenfacher Belästigung anständiger Bürger durch mafiös organisierter Abzockbanden passiert genau dies:

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein schönes Geld behalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



mischa1212 schrieb:


> ich bin auf die Homepage von Gesichtsanalyse duch einen Beitrag auf Pro7 "taff" gestoßen, dort wurde die Homepage ausgestrahlt und reklamiert.


Schau doch mal bitte auf die Homepage von taff, da steht unten ein Copyright. Nette Firma. :stumm:
Auf der "normalen" Seite steht ein dicker Preishinweis. Möglicherweise aber war der früher nicht dort - oder Du bist über eine andere Seite geführt worden (denn ich nehme an, dass Du keinen Preishinweis gesehen hast)
Falls Du Dich beschweren möchtest bei Pro7 - also ich würde das tun... info(at)sevenonemedia.de und zuschauerservice(at)prosieben.de

Die Antwort würde mich interessieren...


----------



## mischa1212 (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Folgendes habe ich an die Gesichtsanalyse support Hotline geschrieben.:


> Der angeblich bestehende Vertrag wurde von meinem minderjährigen Bruder abgeschlossen. Ich habe aber nicht in den Abschluss des Ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrages eingewilligt und werde ihn auch nicht nachträglich genehmigen.
> 
> Nach meiner Überzeugung wurde auch unabhängig davon kein rechtsgültiger Kontrakt abgeschlossen. Dennoch widerrufe ich zusätzlich vorsorglich den Ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrag gemäß den Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzrechtes und fechte ihn auch hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Auch erkläre ich vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist und bitte Sie um eine entsprechende Bestätigung.




Dies ist die ANTWORT :-D
Die erwarten das ich eine Geburtsurkunde von meinem Bruder sende?????? Gibt mir mal einen coolen Tip was ich den [...] antworten soll!!!!



> Guten Tag!
> 
> In diesem Fall bitten wir Sie, uns ein amtliches Dokument (Pass, Personalausweis, Geburtsurkunde), welches die Minderjährigkeit nachweist, zukommen zu lassen. Wir werden dieses nach Erhalt prüfen und die weitere Vorgangsweise entscheiden.
> 
> ...


_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*



mischa1212 schrieb:


> Wir werden dieses nach Erhalt prüfen und die weitere Vorgangsweise entscheiden.


Die Mafia arbeitet mit Angst und Verunsicherung bis zum Äußersten.

"Gespräche" sind sinnlos.


----------



## mischa1212 (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

kann hierduch wenn man nicht zahlt ein negativer SCHUFA Eintrag enstehen?? vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## dvill (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Es geht um Angst und Verunsicherung. Nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Bis zu einem Gerichtsurteil ist auch keinerlei Raum für Schufa-Einträge. Wobei die Schufa nach meiner Erfahrung solche Buden sofort rauswirft, wenn sie vom Geschäftsmodell erfährt.


----------



## mischa1212 (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Hallo, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Wir bekamen jedoch schon mal einen negativen SCHUFA eintrag "ohne" Gerichtsbeschluss. dass durch die deutsche TELECOM AG ausgelöst wurde. von Gerichtsbeschluss war da noch lange nicht die Rede sondern wurde damals an ein Inkasso Büro weitergegeben. Der negative Schufa Eintrag ist trotzdem erfolgt


----------



## dvill (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gesichtsanalyse.com*

Der langjährige Erfolg mafiös organisierter Banden mit der Zahlungserpressung für nicht rechtswirksame Forderungen basiert zu einem großen Teil auf der Beratungsresistenz der "Kunden".

Niemand musste jemals mehr tun als den Müll wegschmeißen.

Viele machen sich ohne Not noch selbst Angst.


----------

